# Rotary Automatic Diademe



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thought id share a picture or two of a lovely Gold plated Rotary Diademe I picked up in a job lot which cost me 12 quid. I've cleaned it up and polished out some heavy scratches in the crystal and it is running very sweet. Its currently on my wrist.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow, very nice model. Does it have an AS movement ? What's the case diameter ? I really really love the dial and face overall. It reminds me of the Longines Flagship Heritage Line that is probably 10-20 times more expensive than this watch. Wouldn't be surprised if the quality was around the same level...


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

diameter is approx. 350 mm to the crown. I haven't ventured to take the back off yet so unsure of exact age. its cleaned up a treat, large scratches in the crystal sanded out and polished. I'm very happy with it. heres a pic on the wrist


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Spandy said:


> diameter is approx. 350 mm to the crown. I haven't ventured to take the back off yet so unsure of exact age. its cleaned up a treat, large scratches in the crystal sanded out and polished. I'm very happy with it. heres a pic on the wrist


 350mm it's huge. :laugh:

Seriously at 35mm its a very nice size that anyone could wear.

Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Lol OOps!! wondered why I couldn't get in the car wearing it :bash:


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Piccies of the movement


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Spandy said:


> Piccies of the movement


 AS1700/1 Movement.

Quality movement built to last with a 42 hour power reserve.

I have a Rotary with the same movement just serviced, keeps excellent time.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice watch that. Good size for me certainly, and I wonder who it was originally intended for - gents or ladies, or unisex. The diamond facetting at the edges of the crystal was quite fashionable, on gold-plated watches particularly, during the period when your Rotary was made.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

> Very nice watch that. Good size for me certainly, and I wonder who it was originally intended for - gents or ladies, or unisex. The diamond facetting at the edges of the crystal was quite fashionable, on gold-plated watches particularly, during the period when your Rotary was made.


 Thats a gents size, a ladies would be much smaller.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I tend to agree there, PC. I think the patterning on the crystal fooled me a bit as it was most popular on ladies' watches.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the info guys. I have to say I wore it all day yesterday and it kept catching my eye. I don't particularly like over large watches and this one fits my skinny wrist well ( the only part of me that's skinny  ) keeps time very well. its a keeper. Just got to decide on a strap now. I just stuck on an old strap I had so I could wear it. Sure its a mans watch, I felt very manly wearing it.....


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Dark Brown or Black crock grain would suit it very well.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

I was thinking something like that to suit the gold and contrast with the light dial


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Spandy said:


> I was thinking something like that to suit the gold and contrast with the light dial


 Should work very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

New Strap, I think it makes all the difference.....


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely watch for sure, congratulations.

Can you tell me how did you sort the acrylic out? Any before pics?

Thanks


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi there, sorry no before pics, I really should have taken some. it had a lot of small scratches and a nice long one on the right side. There is a tutorial in the watch repair section here is the link

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/7141-acrylic-polish-pictorial/&do=embed

I used slightly different grits including 1800 and 6000 which is a polishing grit and finished off with brasso.

have a go on an old cheapie and see how you get on.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Yep the strap makes a lot of difference.

Very nice. :yes:


----------

